# EXIT_ON_CLOSE in Dialog



## GilbertGrape (29. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Dialog programmiert und das 
	
	
	
	





```
this.setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
```
scheint nicht zu tun, was ich gern möchte, nämlich dass sich das Fenster samt Programm schließt.
Wenn ich die Anweisung weglasse, schließt sich der Dialog, aber das Programm läuft weiter.
Wenn die Anweisung drin ist, wird weder der Dialog noch das Programm geschlossen.
Hier der Code:



```
public class LoginDialog extends JDialog {
	
	public LoginDialog(){
		this.setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
	}
}
```

Aufruf:


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		LoginDialog dialog = new LoginDialog();
		dialog.setTitle("Login");
		dialog.pack();
		dialog.setVisible(true);

	}
```

Weiß jemand was das Problem ist?


----------



## SlaterB (29. Aug 2008)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=73415


----------



## GilbertGrape (29. Aug 2008)

Man, Schande auf mein Haupt   
Ich hab nur geguckt, obs die Funktion gibt aber nicht gesehen, dass es EXIT_ON_CLOSE für Dialoge nicht gibt. :autsch: 

Vielen Dank jedenfalls!


----------



## GilbertGrape (29. Aug 2008)

man, Doppelvollidiot ich!
Ich kann ja als Login-Dialog einfach den Input-Dialog von JOptionPane nehmen    :autsch:


----------

